# Lake Loramie fishing



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Was just wondering if anyone is getting any crappie or saugeye there. Was thinking about maybe going there on one of my days off work. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i didn't last time i went.. go to the spillway bait shop the lady said their hitting on minnows


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

the crappie are biting good now on minnows or jigs fished about a foot under a bobber and I heard a rumor of a few saugeye limits being taken recently in the main lake most of the saugeye caught here are from the spillway and not the main lake


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

I went down there on Friday evening and managed a few crappie and some nice bluegills ill be headed down tomorrow morning for crappie and bluegill will tell how I do tommorow


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

Might head down there tomorrow never fished it from a boat but might give it a try. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

went sunday morning went to a few places around the lake caught one or two crappie and some nice bluegill one was a nice bull


----------



## SPAZ (Mar 4, 2013)

has the water been stainded?


----------



## larry2473 (Oct 26, 2004)

I went yesterday we got some little crappies maybe 2 would have been keepers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished saturday and hammered the catfish, water was in pretty good shape about 15" visability and at normal pool, water was between 69-72 degrees.

Salmonid


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

salmonid do you catfish near luthman bridge?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

sometimes, just depends on if we want to slow motor all the way up there, but typically we can find some fish up that way when we do go for the long run. We found some fish there Sunday and everywhere inbetween there and the dam.. That part of the lake is really no different then the main lake ( IE Ski zone) so if there in one are there will be in the other. 

Salmonid


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

i tried up there awhile on Memorial Day, fishing was slow, just got some small bluegill and crappie on waxworms. The water clarity improves further upstream, up where Rte 119 crosses it.


----------

